# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Sheiko Routine for added mass

## Anthony C

If you wanted to gain weight and size (besides just adding cals)Do you think you could add some good size with the Sheiko Routine? I know its for strength but the amount of work got me thinking it would be a good routine to add weight on and strength .Any comments I would be thankfull ..Peace AC

----------


## anabolic6825

ive been using sheiko style training for my bench press for about 2 years. It took me from a 315 bench to a 440. I dont think this routine will add mass because it is designed for strength gains and uses alot of low reps. It will get you solid,dense, and very conditioned ( if you dont overtrain on it). I maybe gained 5 lbs on this program throughout the 2 years, however my strength has gone up like crazy. I think that has alot to do with my improved arch technique as well.

----------


## Anthony C

5 Ibs in a year is not alot of weight .I was thinking although the routine in low in reps the volume is so high that size would come alot more than 5 Ibs in a 2 year peroid ..Thanks AC

----------


## bmg

> 5 Ibs in a year is not alot of weight .I was thinking although the routine in low in reps the volume is so high that size would come alot more than 5 Ibs in a 2 year peroid ..Thanks AC


what your trying to achieve sounds like powerbuilding and is best achieved around the 7 rep range, used with low volume and high intensity. this approach is probably the best for a size, density and strength goal.

----------


## Anthony C

Yeah I agree .It just seams that with the amount of voulme of the sheiko routine It would work well for hypertrophy as well as strength .I have never done this routine but I just cant understand regardless of reps at the time of the set you wouldnt gain alot of size .The overall amount of sets and work done its so much that size should follow like crazy .I guess Im wrong just curious though .Peace AC

World Powerlifting



Monthly Training Plan - 1 

In base (preparation) period by coach Boris Sheiko (Russia)

(50% 5X1 – where: 50% - percentage of maximum; 5 – reps; 1 - sets) 

1 WEEK

1 day (Monday)

1.Bench press 50% 5Х1,60% 4Х2,70% 3Х2,75% 3Х5.(34)
2.Squat 50% 5Х1,60% 5Х2,70% 5Х5.(40)
3.Bench press 50% 6Х1,60% 6Х2,65% 6Х4.(42)
4.Flat dumbbells “flies”10Х5.
5.”Good mornings” (standing) 5Х5.
Total: 116 lifts

3 day (Wednesday)

1.Deadlift 50% 5Х1,60% 5Х2,70% 4Х2,75% 3Х4.(35)
2.Incline bench press 4Х6.
3.Dips 5Х5.
4.Deadlift from boxes 50% 5Х1,60% 5Х2,70% 4Х2,80% 3Х4.(35)
5.Squats “Scissors” 5+5Х5.
6.Abs 10Х3.
Total: 65 lifts

5 day (Friday)

1.Bench press 50% 7Х1,55% 6Х1,60% 5Х1,65% 4Х1, 70% 3Х2,75% 2Х2,70% 3Х2,65% 4Х1, 60% 6Х1,55% 8Х1,50% 10Х1.(66)
2.Flat dumbbells “flies”10Х5.
3.Squat 50% 5Х1,60% 4Х2,70% 3Х2,75% 3Х5.(34)
4.French press 10Х5.
5.”Good mornings” (seating) 5Х5.
Total: 100 lifts

Total in a week: 286 lifts


2 WEEK 

1 day (Monday)

1.Squat 50% 5Х1,60% 4Х2,70% 3Х2,80%2Х5.(29)
2.Bench press 50% 5Х1,60% 4Х1,70% 3Х2,80% 2Х6.(27)
3.Flat dumbbells “flies”10Х5.
4.Push ups on the floor with weight (hands shoulders wider) 10Х5
5.Squat 55% 3Х1,65% 3Х1,75% 3Х4.(18) 
6.”Good mornings” (standing) 5Х5.
Total: 74 lifts

3 day (Wednesday)

1.Deadlift till knees 50% 4Х1,60% 4Х2,70% 4Х4.(28)
2.Bench press 50% 5Х1,60% 5Х2,70% 4Х5.(35)
3.Flat dumbbells “flies”10Х5.
4.Deadlift 50% 4Х1,60% 4Х1,70% 3Х2,75% 3Х5.(29)
5.Squat “scissors” 5+5Х5.
Total: 92 lifts

5 day (Friday)

1.Squat 50% 4Х1,60% 4Х1,70% 3Х2,75% 3Х6(29)
2.Bench press 50% 6Х1,60% 5Х1,70% 4Х2,75% 3Х2,80% 2Х2, 75% 4Х1,70% 5Х1,60% 6Х1,50% 7Х1.(51)
3.Flat dumbbells “flies”10Х5. 
4.Triceps 10Х5.
5.Squat 55% 3Х1,65% 3Х1,75% 2Х4.(14) 
6.”Good mornings” (seated) 6Х5.
Total: 80 lifts

Total in a week: 246 lifts

3 WEEK

1 day (Monday)

1.Squat 50% 5Х1,60% 4Х2,70% 3Х2,80% 3Х5.(34)
2.Bench press 50% 5Х1,60% 4Х1,70% 3Х2,80% 3Х5.(30)
3.Flat dumbbells “flies”10Х5.
4.Push ups with weight 10Х5.
5.Squat 50% 5Х1,60% 5Х1,70% 5Х5.(35)
6.”Good mornings” (standing) 5Х5.
Total: 99 lifts

3 day (Wednesday)

1.Deadlift till knees 50% 4Х1,60% 4Х1,70% 4Х2,75% 4Х4(32)
2.Bench press 50% 6Х1,60% 5Х1,70% 4Х2,75% 3Х2, 80% 2Х2,75% 3х2,70% 4Х1,65% 5Х1, 60% 6Х1,55% 7Х1,50% 8Х1.(65)
3.Flat dumbbells “flies”10Х5.
4.Deadlift from boxes 60% 5Х1,70% 5Х2,80% 4Х4.(31)
5.Squat “Scissors” 5+5Х5. 
6.Abs 10Х3.
Total: 123 lifts

5 day (Friday) 

1.Bench press 50% 5Х1,60% 4Х1,70% 3Х2,80% 2Х5.(25)
2.Squat 50% 5Х1,60% 5Х1,70% 5Х2,75% 4Х5.(40)
3.Bench press 50% 6Х1,60% 6Х2,65% 6Х4.(42)
4.Flat dumbbells “flies”10Х5.
5.”Good mornings” (standing) 5Х5.
Total: 107 lifts

Total in a week: 329 lifts

4 WEEK

1 day (Monday))

1.Squat 50% 5Х1,60% 4Х1,70% 3Х2,80% 3Х2, 85% 2Х3.(27)
2.Bench press 50% 5Х1,60% 4Х1,70% 3Х2,80% 3Х5.(30)
3.Flat dumbbells “flies”10Х5.
4.Dips 8Х5.
5.Squat 50% 5Х1,60% 4Х1,70% 3Х2,80% 2Х4.(23)
6.”Good mornings” (standing) 5Х5.
Total: 80 lifts

3 day (Wednesday)

1.Bench press 50% 5Х1,60% 4Х1,70% 3Х2,80% 3Х2, 85% 2Х3.(27)
2.Deadlift 50% 4Х1,60% 4Х1,70% 3Х2,80% 3Х2, 85% 2Х3.(26)
3.Bench press 55% 5Х1,65% 5Х1,75% 4Х4.(26)
4.Flat dumbbells “flies”10Х5.
5.Squats “Scissors” 5+5Х5.
Total: 79 lifts

5 day (Friday)

1.Squat 50% 5Х1,60% 4Х1,70% 3Х2,80% 3Х6.(33)
2.Bench press 50% 5Х1,60% 5Х1,70% 5Х5.(40)
3.Flat dumbbells “flies”10Х5.
4.Dips 8Х5.
5.”Good mornings” (seating) 5Х5.
6.Abs 10Х3.
Total: 73 lifts

Total in a week: 232 lifts
Total in a month: 1093 lifts

Monthly volume in lifts (reps) by weekly cycles

Exercises
1 week
2 week
3 week
4 week
Monthly

SQUATS
74
90
109
83
356

BENCH PRESS
142
113
162
123
540

DEADLIFTS
70
57
63
26
216

Total in a week
286
260
334
232
1112

GOOD MORNINGS
50
55
50
50
205

OTHER
254
275
255
285
1069

Total in a week
590
590
639
567
2386

Number of workouts
3
3
3
3
12






World Powerlifting Copyright&#169;2001 The World Powerlifting

----------


## curtdawg28

what is the sheiko routine?? soundlike what i need

----------


## Anthony C

Its what I posted above ..AC

----------


## ACAZORES

is this only a 4 week cycle, what about the next weeks?

----------


## Doc.Sust

the sheiko routine template is stickied at the top of the pwerlifting forum

also you can google sheiko and find alot of the old routines

anthony, sheiko is not for size directly, but it will make you strong. even in powerlifting, this type of training isnt used by that many anymore, this was old school training derived form olympic lifting typesof rpograms, so IMO it is a bit out dated, westside methods seem to be the rave of powerlifting these days, but alot of people, like are very own Artica , use the sheiko with some westside principles and less volume, and it works wonders for him, 750 squat, close to a 500 press and a mid 600 dead at 165lbs

----------


## Doc.Sust

for all you clowns who dont use the search function or read the stickies posted right under your nose

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=298858

----------


## scottish

Damn, Artica weighs 165?

----------


## scottish

Theres a fella I have worked out with in the past at the 165 lb class. His name is Angelo.. That dude is crazy strong.

----------

